# Latest Project Decorative Iron Rose Trellis



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Here is my latest project which is a Decorative wrought iron rose trellis for th front walk I built for the wife. It spans a 42" walk with a 30" opening and gate in it, and is 38 inches long by 7 feet tall to the top of the finial casting on the top. I bought one of each of the various castings used. I then used these pieces as a pattern, and rammed them up in greensand and cast the amount of pieces I needed. Saved a few bucks but it was kind of labor intense ramming up all those molds over and over, and pouring them in cast iron it was pretty darn hot. Next time I think I will spend the money and buy all the castings.

Now I have orders of a total of 11 Shepherd Hooks from various folks all wanting theirs to be unique and one of a kinds..... So I have my work cut out for me for awhile.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Thats nice you do good work ill have to hide that picture the wife sees it she will want one. And i have to much stuff now to have to mow around.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

wow chip thats a good looking trellis.. it looks like you could put an exotic dancer in there for cage dances...


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *wow chip thats a good looking trellis.. it looks like you could put an exotic dancer in there for cage dances... *



Ha Ha Ha Ha.....Oh yeah!!!!!!!!!!:furious:


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *wow chip thats a good looking trellis.. it looks like you could put an exotic dancer in there for cage dances... *


Well I dissagreed with the wife about 75% of the way on her idea and design, but she won out in the end. Personally to me, its too much decoration that in the end will be hgidden when the climbing roses take it over. But her concept is she wanted something with detail and shapes in it other than a bare bones trellis for when the leaves are off the roses in the fall and winter and just a steel skeleton setting out front. I told her its almost like the cages they have in the county courthouse here. They have a row of 6 individual cages 4' x 4' square and 7' tall with steel bar tops a well for inmates and convicts to set in during their trials etc. along with rings attached for the shackels.....None of that sittiing next to your attorney in a suit and tie type thing like Scott Peterson etc on TV. Here a felon on trial for a class 3 felony rape, murder etc or a prior convicted felon or convict in court again gets his own birdcage while his trial is going on. Sort of like old west thing, but suitable just the same for the animals that think they are human.


----------

